
AA Celebrates 85 Years - thrownaway954
https://www.aa.org/pages/en_US
======
thrownaway954
i know this might not seem tech related for this site, but i'm sure there are
some of us who fight alcoholism, addiction and depression on a daily basis
like i do. this program has really helped me over the years and i'm very
grateful and thankful for not only aa, but for all the people, in all the
fellowships i attend who have saved and changed my life.

if you do need help, i hope you will seek it out. hopefully the links below
will put you on the right path:

Alcoholics Anonymous -[https://www.aa.org/pages/en_US/meeting-
guide](https://www.aa.org/pages/en_US/meeting-guide)

Narcotics Anonymous -
[https://www.na.org/meetingsearch/](https://www.na.org/meetingsearch/)

WellBriety -
[https://whitebison.org/WellBriety.aspx](https://whitebison.org/WellBriety.aspx)

Anxiety and Depression Association of America -
[https://adaa.org/supportgroups](https://adaa.org/supportgroups)

